# كتاب Principles of Materials Selection



## أكرم كيلاني (6 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوة الأفاضل 
لدي طلب بسيط وهو أني أريد كتاب 
Principles of Materials Selection for Engineering Design 
by Pat L. Mangonon​علي وجه السرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

انا لدي بعض الاوراق عن هذا الموضوع 

ان اردتم ان اضعها ساضعها ربما تفيد 

اطيب الامنيات ..


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (8 يناير 2009)

مبتدئه قال:


> انا لدي بعض الاوراق عن هذا الموضوع
> 
> ان اردتم ان اضعها ساضعها ربما تفيد
> 
> اطيب الامنيات ..



الأخت الكريمة 
شكرا جزيلا علي المرور 
وأرجو أن تضعي كل مالديكي في الموضوع 
علي وجه السرعة 
وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

لا شكرعلى واجب ..
لحظات لاعمل المسح الضوئي وارفعه للموقع ..


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

يحدث معي خلل في الملتقى لا يمكنني من العمل عليه بسهوله :4:

اسفه على التاخير :82:


الورقه الاولى 1
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204802







2
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204803




3
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204804




4
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204805




5
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204806





6
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204807




7
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204808


http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204918




8


http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204809




9
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204810





10
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204811




11
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204919




12
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204920




13

http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=204921




اتمنى ان تساهم تلك الاوراق بالافاده :15:


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (11 يناير 2009)

الأخت الكريمة مبتدئة 
آسف علي التأخير في الرد وذلك بسبب فترة الإمتحانات 
شكرا لك جزيلا علي اهتمامك بالموضوع 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ومليون شكر مرة أخري


----------



## مبتدئه (13 يناير 2009)

ربنا يوفق الجميع :34:

لا شكر على واجب :15:

المهم انك استفدت من تلك الاوراق وانا لم اعمل الا ما يجب فعله !!

فقط ادعو لي بالتوفيق :7:


----------

